# Minimalist li-ion DIY charger



## lesvaches (20/2/19)

Came across this today.

https://hackaday.io/project/163801-minimalist-li-ion-charger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (20/2/19)

Those batteries are raising my anxiety levels.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/2/19)

Now that's a good way to use broken psu boxes!!!

I kept mine, going to make a small battery powered desktop fan with the fan I saved in the psu box with a switch as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/2/19)

we should start a gofundme for battery wraps for the author. it looks terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

